# McCain-Obama tie in AZ?



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

This is very bad news for John McCain, and seems to demonstrate the very soft support for McCain among conservatives: http://www.azcentral.com/news/election/election08/articles/2008/10/29/20081029asupoll1029.html.

This is just one Arizona poll, of course, and other polls still show McCain with various leads here.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I just got the results back from a poll I conducted, and the results are (just as I had suspected) that Obama SUCKS!:anim_lol:

Now I admit my methodology was unscientific, but I am quite sure that my poll results are more accurate than the azcentral poll, know matter how much you hope Mike!:smt033


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Have you noticed all the coverage shows polls that say Obama is wayyy ahead but...

None of the talking heads will say Obama is winning or will win.

After looking at the lines for early voting I'm wondering if those polls are garbage.

AFS


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

James NM said:


> I just got the results back from a poll I conducted, and the results are (just as I had suspected) that Obama SUCKS!:anim_lol:


I agree. I am certainly not an Obama supporter.



> Now I admit my methodology was unscientific, but I am quite sure that my poll results are more accurate than the azcentral poll, know matter how much you hope Mike!:smt033


It's actually an ASU poll.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't believe any of the polls because, and this is going to come as a shock, people lie! Some feel it's nobody's business when they are asked who they are voting for. Some who are voting for McCain say Obama because they don't want to seem racist. Others, who knows why they lie? Whatever the reason, I don't think we're ever going to have a clear picture until next Tuesday night.

If the polls were truly accurate we would have had Presidents Dewey, Gore, and Kerry.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Todd said:


> ...Some who are voting for McCain say Obama because they don't want to seem racist...


Why is it that if a white person votes for McCain he's branded a racist, but 90% of blacks voting black is not racist?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> I don't believe any of the polls because, and this is going to come as a shock, people lie! Some feel it's nobody's business when they are asked who they are voting for. Some who are voting for McCain say Obama because they don't want to seem racist. Others, who knows why they lie? Whatever the reason, I don't think we're ever going to have a clear picture until next Tuesday night.
> 
> If the polls were truly accurate we would have had Presidents Dewey, Gore, and Kerry.


Agreed in principle. But for any poll to show McCain possibly losing Arizona is shocking. After all, the people of this state have put him in the Senate over and over, and he was previously quite popular here. If he can't carry his home state, he's done.

Even Walter Mondale carried his home state! :mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> ...It's actually an ASU poll.


It might be, but after the election McCain will have won AZ and Obama will still SUCK.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

James NM said:


> It might be, but after the election McCain will have won AZ and Obama will still SUCK.


Yes, I agree that McCain will likely carry AZ and that Obama sucks. However, I also think Obama will be occupying the Oval Office while John McCain slinks back to the Senate and political obscurity.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Todd said:


> I don't believe any of the polls because, and this is going to come as a shock, people lie! Some feel it's nobody's business when they are asked who they are voting for. Some who are voting for McCain say Obama because they don't want to seem racist. Others, who knows why they lie? Whatever the reason, I don't think we're ever going to have a clear picture until next Tuesday night.
> 
> If the polls were truly accurate we would have had Presidents Dewey, Gore, and Kerry.


Historically polls are fairly accurate. You gave several examples of where they were off.....but none of those were showing a clear lead. Double digits is really when you can trust the polls darn near 100%......but when is the last time a candidate had a double digit lead......Clinton?, Reagan? Certainly Obama has never had a double digit lead (overall). He's +6 overall right now + or -5 is usually considered the margin of error......so he has a very slight lead, not a big one.

That being said I'm not sure what record turnouts will do. Overall it looks like a record turnout would probably help Obama more than McCain. A LOT of new young voters are coming out this time.....we have not really seen anything like it since Kennedy.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

James NM said:


> Why is it that if a white person votes for McCain he's branded a racist, but 90% of blacks voting black is not racist?


For the exact same reason that hanging Sarah Palin by a noose in effigy is ok, but if you were to put BHO in effigy in a noose, you'd go to jail for a hate crime. I call it stupidity.

Zhur


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> Why is it that if a white person votes for McCain he's branded a racist, but 90% of blacks voting black is not racist?


For the same BS reason that makes it OK for a black politician to attend a church for 20 years that preaches anti-white messages. :smt013


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

If my memory serves me Clinton lost Arkansas but still won the election.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

SemoShooter said:


> If my memory serves me Clinton lost Arkansas but still won the election.


Alas, I think it took McCain way too long to realize "It's the economy, stupid!"


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> For the same BS reason that makes it OK for a black politician to attend a church for 20 years that preaches anti-white messages.


Now Todd, you know that liberals would not have a problem if John McCain's spiritual adviser was the Grand Poo-Paw of the KKK! You would not hear one peep out of the mainstream press. And if some left wing nut job questioned McCain about it, all McCain would have to do is say that the Grand Poo-Paw was no longer his spiritual adviser. After all, just because someone attended clan rallies for 20 years doesn't mean they agreed with or even knew what the KKK's message was.

But if the vast far left wing conspiracy were to continue to character assassinate a candidate using "guilt by association" on something as flimsy as a 20 year association with the KKK, the mainstream media would step up and redefine the issues. After all, we all know the real issues are "Hope and Change".


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

SemoShooter said:


> If my memory serves me Clinton lost Arkansas but still won the election.


I don't remember that. I don't think that's true, is it? But I do remember that Algore wanted to be President, thought he was the President, but couldn't carry the two states that knew him and his politics the best: Tennessee and Arkansas.

If a presidential candidate can't even carry his own home state, what in hell makes him think he should be President?


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I suspect ASU may be in the bag for the "annointed one." I voted yesterday and I have to say that many Obama voters were voting (don't ask me how I knew they were Obama voters!) and most were first time voters. The poll worker who was helping folks fill out the form certifying that you were going to be away or otherwise unable to vote Nov. 4 said, "vote early, vote often." I said, "you must be a democrat." He quickly said, "I was just kidding." I replied, "I wasn't."

Not very gracious, I know, but I'm starting to get pissed off that we may have 4 years of Jughead as President. "Economic justice for all!" Not to mention gun bans.....


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> For the exact same reason that hanging Sarah Palin by a noose in effigy is ok, but if you were to put BHO in effigy in a noose, you'd go to jail for a hate crime. I call it stupidity.
> 
> Zhur


I heard on the radio just today that a hanging Obama was spotted on the University of Kentucky Campus. It was said that federal law might have been broken due to it being listed as a hate crime.

I really don't like either of these people either being a conservative Republican but I do find it distasteful the double standard that has been played out this whole time. :smt092


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

James NM said:


> Now Todd, you know that liberals would not have a problem if John McCain's spiritual adviser was the Grand Poo-Paw of the KKK! You would not hear one peep out of the mainstream press. And if some left wing nut job questioned McCain about it, all McCain would have to do is say that the Grand Poo-Paw was no longer his spiritual adviser. After all, just because someone attended clan rallies for 20 years doesn't mean they agreed with or even knew what the KKK's message was.
> 
> But if the vast far left wing conspiracy were to continue to character assassinate a candidate using "guilt by association" on something as flimsy as a 20 year association with the KKK, the mainstream media would step up and redefine the issues. After all, we all know the real issues are "Hope and Change".


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> Now Todd, you know that liberals would not have a problem if John McCain's spiritual adviser was the Grand Poo-Paw of the KKK! You would not hear one peep out of the mainstream press. And if some left wing nut job questioned McCain about it, all McCain would have to do is say that the Grand Poo-Paw was no longer his spiritual adviser. After all, just because someone attended clan rallies for 20 years doesn't mean they agreed with or even knew what the KKK's message was.
> 
> But if the vast far left wing conspiracy were to continue to character assassinate a candidate using "guilt by association" on something as flimsy as a 20 year association with the KKK, the mainstream media would step up and redefine the issues. After all, we all know the real issues are "Hope and Change".


:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> I suspect ASU may be in the bag for the "annointed one."


Maybe, but the same organization had McCain way ahead in the summer, and still strongly ahead a month or so ago.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> For the exact same reason that hanging Sarah Palin by a noose in effigy is ok, but if you were to put BHO in effigy in a noose, you'd go to jail for a hate crime. I call it stupidity.
> 
> Zhur


+ 1...

I wonder what would happen if I hung a black manikin with the phase "Change we need" from a tree in my front yard...

I'll tell ya............ I would be hauled away to jail for committing a hate crime and would become a target for every pissed off black person who saw the news footage.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

js said:


> + 1...
> 
> I wonder what would happen if I hung a black manikin with the phase "Change we need" from a tree in my front yard...
> 
> I'll tell ya............ I would hauled away to jail for committing a hate crime and would become a target for every pissed off black person who saw the news footage.


I'd say the same stuff that is going on at the U of KY campus. Last I heard the Secret Service was called in to investigate.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

js said:


> ...I'll tell ya............ I would be hauled away to jail for committing a hate crime and would become a target for every pissed off black person who saw the news footage.


It wouldn't be just the blacks, believe me. There would be hoards of liberal sheeple out to get you....probably as many whites as blacks. The Hispanics would probably give you a pass.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I'd say the same stuff that is going on at the U of KY campus. Last I heard the Secret Service was called in to investigate.


Both were arrested...

http://www.kentucky.com/471/story/574675.html

It's not racist if you hang an effigy of a white woman running for VP, but you're a racist for hanging an effigy of Barack Obama... aka: Black man.

everyone taking notes....?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

js said:


> Both were arrested...
> 
> http://www.kentucky.com/471/story/574675.html
> 
> ...


You're not suggesting a double standard are you?

Next you'll probably claim that the liberals would go after an average Joe who was bold and persnickety enough to ask a real question of His Highness, or even a comrade in the media who dared to ask the Veep a question that wasn't on the approved liberal talking points page. Have you no shame js?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well..It seems anymore to do anything anti Obama is becoming a crime. Or at the very least racist. It really wouldn't surprise me if the kids get out of this and get a real good "Joe The Plumber" treatment and not be able to finish school, get a job, etc. Hopefully Barry's revenue sharing will allow them to eat.:anim_lol:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

js said:


> Both were arrested...
> 
> http://www.kentucky.com/471/story/574675.html
> 
> ...


TOLD YOU.....:smt023

Zhur


----------

